# Mobile connect card question........?



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ok guys, I need some help here .......... my Dad uses a Vodaphone Mobile Connect Card for when he is not at home with his lappy. A few months ago, he put his laptop in to be serviced and since it's come back, he cannot use the card :?. For some reason, it will not detect the network, refusing to connect to the network. When I go into the internet connections and try to connect it manually, it is asking for a password - but Dad has never used a password with the card. When he first got it, he took the card and the lappy into Vodaphone, the guy "only had it a few minutes" and then it worked (Dad ain't technically minded!). I have tried to get it to work but with no joy ..................... can anyone help me stop my Dad whinging at me (he doesn't want to take it into Vodaphone - too proud I suspect :roll?

:?

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

What version of the software is he using? What did this service included? Does he have Norton Internet Security installed?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> What version of the software is he using? What did this service included? Does he have Norton Internet Security installed?


Software is version 1.2.10/i

Internet connection - he uses this to get emails when he's away from home

Norton is installed

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I'd suggest upgrading to version 5 - for a start

http://online.vodafone.co.uk/dispatch/P ... =BS_0700#M

Make sure you get the right one for his service - 3g or gprs.


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

i use one for work and from what I remember its just an install of the software a reboot and a shove of the card in with your sim in it.


----------

